# Hi guys and gals



## willster174

Hi there

I am looking to get a new car and am torn between 2 and that is the BMW coupe or of course the Audi TT

I am looking for some advice on this

I have about 9k to spend ad want to make sure i get the right car.

So any advice greatfully received but in the mean time just thought I would say hello


----------



## PL.maTT

Hey and welcome,

It all comes down to personal preferance and expectations. What are you looking for in a car? Roadster or Coupe? Rear wheel drive, or four wheel drive? Turbo engines or N/A engines? aaah..the world of cars


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just go and have a sit in a TT and a BMW you wil soon know the right answer


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## willster174

Hi guys thanks for the messages

Well I think i will be going for the coupe although I love the roadster and as yet I have not even sat in a tt although I had the earlier bmw and loved that

I am supposed to be going this weekend to look at a coupe 180

I am not a little bloke and about 6ft tall so the space in the car will be an issue so that is what I want to sit in the tt and see if I will be comfortable


----------



## willster174

Hi guys thanks for the messages

Well I think i will be going for the coupe although I love the roadster and as yet I have not even sat in a tt although I had the earlier bmw and loved that

I am supposed to be going this weekend to look at a coupe 180

I am not a little bloke and about 6ft tall so the space in the car will be an issue so that is what I want to sit in the tt and see if I will be comfortable


----------



## willster174

Hi guys thanks for the messages

Well I think i will be going for the coupe although I love the roadster and as yet I have not even sat in a tt although I had the earlier bmw and loved that

I am supposed to be going this weekend to look at a coupe 180

I am not a little bloke and about 6ft tall so the space in the car will be an issue so that is what I want to sit in the tt and see if I will be comfortable


----------



## PissTT

Welcome 

Many >6ft chaps on here... should not be an issue

-p


----------



## PL.maTT

Alrighty, well we've established that your looking at either a 180 TT or a BMW coupe. Which engine are you looking at in the BMW? Test driv'em, I'm afraid that's the only way. I'm agreeing with YELLOW_TT on this one. Torn between two cars? Driv'em both for a day and see. Height shouldn't be too much of an issue. But look at it this way.

Either a Front wheel drive (i'm assuming) Turbo'd car, with, yes, indeed, less space than the BMW

Or a rear wheeled drive N/A engine. Are you looking to mod your car in the future? Consider the Audi's 1.8T engine, it's a damn good one for "future investments" :lol:

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## southTT

I,m 6'3 and fit in, theres good head room and legroom, just mind your head getting in!
cheers
jon


----------



## graham225

Hi ya and welcome, can i suggest you go for the 225 if you don't you will always wish you had...guaranteed :wink:


----------



## willster174

Hi guys thanks for the tips etc.

I must admit I am wavering closer to the TT the more I see them. I am seriously considering the 225 but I have to admit not quite grasped the whole road tax issue yet. e.g. how much it will cost each year.

The BMW i was thinking of would be either the 318ci or the 320ci as I do a few miles to work each day and dont want to be spending a fortune on fuel.

I am going to see if I can get a good long test drive of a tt and see what I think I have a feeling though I am going to fall for it when I drive it.

I know what the BMW will be like as I have had one and my mate has one too

Will make sure I watch my head when getting in too lol

And not really looking to mod my car much tend to keep them pretty much standard


----------



## Ancien-TT

southjj said:


> I,m 6'3 and fit in, theres good head room and legroom, just mind your head getting in!
> cheers
> jon


Me too, and no space problems. The only time I have trouble getting in is if the wife's been driving and raised the seat to max.

I found that in some of the alternatives to the tt, my vision was restricted by not being able to get the seat low enough. Had to crouch down in seat to get full visibility, otherwise blocked by window upper surround. Z4 and MX5 were particlulary bad for this.

Coupe or roadster - look at the 225 as well :wink:


----------

